# Barney the lab with litter mates



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

This is Barney's litter, he's the second yellow from the left








Barney's the one in the middle









Dont know which one he is in here
'


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sooo cute! 
Brings back memories of Sandy's litter of 8 yellows. Labs do make adorable pups.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, i love labs, such gorgeous friendly dogs._


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh so cute and squishy!!!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Puppy tums.....squeeeeeee!


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

So cute :001_wub:. I do think labs make the cutest puppies ever!


----------



## johny634 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cute puppies...


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

They are gorgeous. I am so puppy broody right now.


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Awww! So cute! Brings back so many memories


----------

